# Super Typhoon Mangkhut



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I wish all forum members living in the path of this monster of nature a safe haven from the winds and rain. Let us know how you are doing in the midst of the meteorological mayhem.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you, The typhoon crossed the North end of Luzon here after 1am Sat morning and the center (eye) has now made it's exit into the South China Sea. Heavy farm crop and property damage has been limited to the Northern 1/4 of the island. Rain and some wind continues over the rest of Luzon for the rest of Saturday and Saturday night. If nothing else, it made for a sleepless night for many of us here :ranger:


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Just seemed to be part of the regular rainy season here in Iloilo although the kids did enjoy a couple extra days of no school.

Fred


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Having to water the lawn and flowers with the hose as usual here in Davao.


----------

